# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Freestanding pool deck - above ground pool

## Captain Dan

Hi everyone,
I've just joined the forum after a long time reading posts and now it's my turn to ask for some advice and feedback.  We've just installed an above ground pool, which is semi-inground because we live on a sloping block.  I've tried drawing up the pool and plans for a deck around the pool using Google SketchUp - I tried attaching the SKP files but they were too large to upload (600kb) and I don't know how to reduce the file size.  I've also attached a couple of JPG files.  The pictures give an indication of the general slope and ground level around the pool (I hope!) 
My main areas for feedback are to do with the overall design and whether the timber sizes are sufficient.  There are a couple of areas that look strange to me, mainly the bearers on a couple of posts. 
We live in an area that backs onto a State Forest and we get a lot of termite activity including Coptotermes spp. so I intend using cypress pine for bearers and joists for the natural termite resistance.  I thought about using treated pine for the posts. 
Basic dimesions proposed are:
Posts: 100x100 treated pine
Bearers: 100x75 cypress pine
Joists: 100x50 cypress pine
Decking:  Not yet determined - suggestions appreciated!! 
I appreciate any comments and feedback, good or bad. 
Cheers,
Captain Dan

----------


## bpj1968

I have added red lines for bearers.  It would be easier to run longer lengths instead of short lengths.  Some of the joists can be cantilevered (overhang the bearers) 200 -300 mm can be acceptable, up to 600 for 140x45 TP, (depending on size of joists.) I would go all treated pine underneath.  I find Cypress to prone to twisting. 
Is your pool braced or braceless, you will have to work around where the side posts are, and your post holes may be in the way.  May pay yo upsize the bearers and have less holes. 
to determine if the timber sizes are correct you need to post distances 
BEARERS between posts and between bearers (Floor load width)
JOISTS between bearers and spacing of joists (450mm is common) SPAN TABLES (link) are the best place to check your sizes. 
Decking is your choice, just any oil finish needs a lot of maintenance.

----------


## Captain Dan

Hi Brian,
Thanks for your response.  Apologies for not including the dimensions - obviously an oversight because I meant to add them! 
The joist spacings are 450mm.
The post spacings across the width of the deck are approx 1500mm.
The post spacings across the length of the deck are approx. 1700mm.
Bearer spacing is max 1500mm 
The pool is braceless so there is really no problem with avoiding braces when digging post holes. Points also noted about the TP instead of cypress. 
Cheers,
Dan

----------


## bpj1968

If i get a chance I will have a look at the sizes, but Braceless means there are no visible braces, but there are metal extensions under the dirt up to 1 metre long away from the pool.  Bsiacally teh same as a braced pool, without the angle bit.  Looking at your pics there will be 4. 2 each side on teh end of eth straight side bits

----------


## Captain Dan

Hi Brian, 
You're right about the number of locations of the braces.  There are 2 on each side so 4 in total but the braces only extend about 200mm from the pool wall so shouldn't interfere too much (??) 
Thanks,
Dan

----------


## bpj1968

I made 2 span tables for your design, using F5 TP as a base. 
BEARERS 2/140x45 would suit as bearers.
JOISTS 120x35 would just make it as a joist, but I would go 120x45 (if you can get it), or up to 140x45 (35 wide can be too narrow for a row of nails/screws)  You can cantilever it 600mm   
140x 45 joist can go just over 2000, but then you would have to recalculate your bearers 
if the bearers are spaced 2200 apart, then you would have to bring your posts to 1600(max) space, or up it to 2/190x45 then they can be 2100 apart

----------


## Captain Dan

Thanks Brian.  I'll take some time to digest your suggestions and rework my plan.  Thanks for your help so far! 
Cheers, Dan

----------

